
Ask HN: How Do You Find/Curate Academic Papers? - scanny
After discovering Sci-Hub I am excitedly diving back into reading academic papers. Fellow HN denizens, what do you use for finding papers that interest you?<p>I have used sciencedaily.com for general news that sources directly from articles and journals, is there anything similar around for other areas, or niches, maybe something like a website or newsletter with articles of interest? For instance I enjoy reading research papers around political science and international relations, but also would love to explore things around UI&#x2F;UX.<p>Pray tell, what do you use?
======
chadcmulligan
ACM digital library is great to browse (and search) [1], its free at the
moment - they have SIGs(Special Interest groups) for currently active research
areas - SIGCHI might be the one you're after for UI/UX [2]

In my brief stint in molecular biology I found review articles great for an
overview of a topic, though I haven't seen these type of articles as much in
CS.

[1] [https://dl.acm.org](https://dl.acm.org)

[2] [https://www.acm.org/special-interest-
groups/sigs/sigchi](https://www.acm.org/special-interest-groups/sigs/sigchi)

~~~
scanny
This looks fantastic and exactly what I am looking for, thank you!

------
scanny
I spent the afternoon working it out myself and cataloging places to find
papers, a combination of the following works amazingly well.

This chrome extension: [https://github.com/allanino/sci-hub-
fy](https://github.com/allanino/sci-hub-fy)

Track and catalog what I have read (à la GoodReads):
[https://www.zotero.org/](https://www.zotero.org/)

and Zoteros chrome extension for easy logging (works from within a PDF too):
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/zotero-
connector/e...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/zotero-
connector/ekhagklcjbdpajgpjgmbionohlpdbjgc)

which I sync to the web library (must create a free account and login to see)
rather than using the desktop client:
[https://www.zotero.org/user/login/](https://www.zotero.org/user/login/)

------
vimy
[https://www.meta.org/](https://www.meta.org/)

~~~
scanny
That's awesome! Is there anything like 'meta' but more general? Or for other
fields?

